# Vergleich Zwischen Beckhoff Automation, und CPU Siemens



## nourdine (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin als fachplaner eingesellt.
für ein LV MSR-Technik, für eine Riesen Maschinenanlage, habe ich jetzt 2  Angebote gekriegt:
1- Siemen (S7) Visualisierung (Wiccfelxibele).
2- Beckhoff  (Codesys) Visualisierung Visuplus 2000).
ich muss für ein angebote enschieden, und da ich wenig Ahnung habe, ich bitte euch mir zu hilfen.
und ganz ehrlich, ich wollte schon für siemens entscheiden,weil sie weltberühmt ist, aber muss ich schon begründen ?? warum ? und weshalb? und vor allem was an steuerung angeht.
technisch begründung brauche ich 
ich danke euch alle


----------



## JesperMP (8 Juli 2010)

"für eine Riesen Maschinenanlage".

Für sehr grossen Maschinen und Anlagen die 24/7 in Betrieb sein muss, eventuell auch mit Wartung oder erweiterung ohne auszuschalten, dann brauchst du eventuell "redundans", "removal and insertion under power" (RIUP) und/oder "Configuration in Run" (CiR).

Das kann S7-400, aber Beckhoff nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2010)

nourdine schrieb:


> und ganz ehrlich, ich wollte schon für siemens entscheiden,weil sie weltberühmt ist ...



Geil. 

Sei mir nicht böse, aber warum läst man das  bei einer "Riesenanlage" 
jemand ohne Ahn ... äh .. Erfahrung entscheiden? 

Das hängt auch noch von


der Art der Anlage
den Kenntnissen der Automatisierungsabteilung
dem Umfeld (was ist sonst noch in Halle verbaut)
den Kenntnissen der Instandhalter
ab. Mindestens.


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin als fachplaner eingesellt.
> für ein LV MSR-Technik, für eine Riesen Maschinenanlage, habe ich jetzt 2 Angebote gekriegt:
> 1- Siemen (S7) Visualisierung (Wiccfelxibele).
> ...


 
Ich will dir ja nicht zu Nahe treten, aber wenn ich mir überlege, ich hätte
bei euch ein Angebot abgegeben und würde jemandem wie dir gegenübersitzen,
der selbst von sich sagt, das er wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, dann
wäre ich extrem verwundert.

Ein "Fachplaner" ohne nötiges Fachwissen soll also hier über tausende von
Euro entscheiden und über das wohl und wehe eines Projektes. 

Reality meet irregularity - denn eine Vergabe sollte nicht nach "Weltberühmteit" sondern klaren Fakten erfolgen.

Kommen wir zu den Fakten:

1. Preis - Wer ist teurer
2. Verfügbarkeit der Hardware
3. Bekanntheitgrad/Exotizität (Visuplus 2000 findet nicht einmal GOOGLE)
4. Anzahl der EAs (Größere Anlagen mit vielen EAs würde ich persönlich lieber mit S7 machen)
5. Hardware SPS vs. PC-SPS? oder ist sind das beckhoff CX-10XX Module
6. Art der Fernwartung 
...

Also ohne bessere Angaben fange ich dann genauso an zu raten wie du.

Aber das ich - auch aus Langlebigkeitsgründen - eher zu SIEMENS tendiere ist hier im Forum klar ersichtlich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Für sehr grossen Maschinen und Anlagen die 24/7 in Betrieb sein muss, eventuell auch mit Wartung oder erweiterung ohne auszuschalten, dann brauchst du eventuell "redundans", "removal and insertion under power" (RIUP) und/oder "Configuration in Run" (CiR).


 
Ach Jesper, wenn du jetzt "nourdine" noch mit solchen Fachworten
eindeckst, dann springt er gleich hinter den Zug. 

Gruß


----------



## nourdine (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo Gerhard,
Aus folgend gründen muss ich entscheiden:
- es gibt bei uns an der Firma kein der sich mit SPS kennt
- mein diplomarbeit war auch in dieser richtung SPS(S7), und seitdem habe ich mit sps nicht mehr zutun.
die anlage ist für Mess-Steuerung- und Regelungstechnik(Energieoptimierung), für ein Bob und Rodelbahn


----------



## marcochriss (8 Juli 2010)

*Hm...*

Ich war mal auf der Beckhoff-Seite und da gibts deine Software nicht. Vielleicht meinst du ja "TwinCAT". Wie dem auch sei: Ich würde mich mal umfangreicher informieren, da Siemens und Beckhoff nicht die einzigen Anbieter sind, da das ein sehr komplexes Thema ist.

Siemens ist zwar zuverlässig, aber oft vom Preis weit über der Konkurrenz. Wie die Konkurrenz allerdings in Sachen Sicherheit punkten kann ist mir nicht bekannt. Deswegen: In alle Richtungen suchen. 

Viel Spass dabei!

Gruß Marco

P.S.: Vielleicht solltest du jemanden zu Rate ziehen, der schon öfter solche Anlagen gemacht hat. Er muss ja nicht alles erklären, da selbst nachdenken nicht schadet, aber mal ne Hilfestellung sein...


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

nourdine schrieb:


> die anlage ist für Mess-Steuerung- und Regelungstechnik(Energieoptimierung), für ein Bob und Rodelbahn


 
- Wie viele EAs (wieviel davon Analog)
- Wie viele verteilte Stationen
...
- Welches Angebot ist den nun teurer gewesen?

Wenn du Hilfe willst, dann lasse dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## nourdine (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo IBFS, 

ganz genau weisse ich nicht, ich habe kein schaltplan, wir sind jetzt bei der ausschreibung phase,


----------



## vierlagig (8 Juli 2010)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo IBFS,
> 
> ganz genau weisse ich nicht, ich habe kein schaltplan, wir sind jetzt bei der ausschreibung phase,



<100
<500
<1000
digitale?

<50
<100
<500
analoge?

so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.

Peter Prinzip?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2010)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard,
> Aus folgend gründen muss ich entscheiden:
> - es gibt bei uns an der Firma kein der sich mit SPS kennt
> - mein diplomarbeit war auch in dieser richtung SPS(S7), und seitdem habe ich mit sps nicht mehr zutun.
> ...



Frage doch deine beiden Anbieter, warum sie Twincat (und nicht Simatic) 
bzw. umgekehrt Simatic (und nicht Twincat) nehmen, wo sie die Vorteile 
sehen und warum sie sich für genau dieses System entschieden haben.

Können die Anbieter Referenzanlagen zeigen?

Viel wichtiger als das System selbst ist, dass Deine Anbieter die Abläufe
bzw. den Prozess beherrschen. Ob es mit Simatic oder Twincat umgesetzt 
wird, ist m. E oft zweitrangig, da beide eine große Verbreitung haben.


----------



## nourdine (8 Juli 2010)

ich glaube
>100 Digitale Eingänge
>100 Digitale Ausgänge
>50 anlogen


----------



## MP007 (8 Juli 2010)

*Beckhof/Siemens*

Hallo..

von EA-Punkten alleine würde ich es nicht abhängig machen.
Bei einer größeren Maschienenanlage sind sicher auch einige Teile dabei die mit einer Schnittstelle angebunden sind. 
Dann müssen sicher Daten an ein Abrechnungs- oder Warenwirtschaftsystem (SAP) angebunden werden.

Auf der Seite würde ich Siemens bevorzugen.

Unterm Strich kennen sich viel mehr Personen mit Siemens als mit
Beckhoff aus. (Wenn jemand später mal was erweitern müsst und die
Herstellerfirma Pleite ist) 

Ein Tip: Egal für was ihr euch entscheidet. Bei der Abnahme für die Steuerung lasst euch alle Quell-Codes mit Kommentaren geben. Wenn ich etwas bestelle, ist Bestandteil des Auftrages.

Grüße MP


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

@ all:
wie kann das sein, daß heutzutage sowas jemand entscheidet, der nicht BWL studiert hat oder nur auf den Preis rechts unten schaut? *ROFL*

@ nourdine:
schau mal alle Beiträge durch, unt beantworte ALLE an dich gestellten Fragen 


MfG


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ all:
> wie kann das sein, daß heutzutage sowas jemand entscheidet, der nicht BWL studiert hat oder nur auf den Preis rechts unten schaut?
> ...


 
Mir zieht es hier fast die Schuhe aus echt. Ich werde echt langsam sauer. Was soll das alles.

Man könnte meinen, die Frage ist gefakt

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo,


MP007 schrieb:


> Ein Tip: Egal für was ihr euch entscheidet. Bei der Abnahme für die Steuerung lasst euch alle Quell-Codes mit Kommentaren geben.


 
Die Abnahme ist VIEL ZU SPÄT für solche Aktionen.
Sowas gehört schon in die Anfrage des Angebotes


MfG


----------



## MP007 (8 Juli 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Die Abnahme ist VIEL ZU SPÄT für solche Aktionen.
> ...


 

Es gibt ja noch so was wie ein Vergabegespräch.... hier kann man solche vergessenen Sünden noch geradebügeln... 

Grüße MP


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

MP007 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch so was wie ein Vergabegespräch.... hier kann man solche vergessenen Sünden noch *geradebügeln...*
> Grüße MP


 
dann stelle mal dein Bügelbrett schnell weg - 

nourdine --> Letzte Aktivität: Heute 16:53 

wir sollten das Spekulieren lassen bis ordentliche Infos kommen (so sie je kommen werden) 

SCHLUSS FÜR HEUTE (für mich)

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2010)

nourdine schrieb:


> die anlage ist für Mess-Steuerung- und Regelungstechnik(Energieoptimierung), für ein Bob und Rodelbahn



Vielleicht ist es einfach so:



nourdine benötigt eine Anlage, die x, y, und z macht bzw. kann
die Anlage wird fix und fertig geliefert, aufgebaut und abgenommen
dazu gibt es die Wartung vom Hersteller
bei nourdine gibt es niemand, der sich mit SPSen auskennt
jetzt wo die Angebote vorliegen sind SPSen drin
in erster Linie will nourdine, dass die Anlage macht was sie soll
nourdine will aber auch sicherstellen, dass der GU sinnvolle 
Komponenten  einbaut und keine propretäres Zeug oder veralteten 
Schrott
Aus dieser Blickrichtung wäre klar, das nourdine die technischen 
Feinheiten im Detail nicht weiß ... und diverse technische Fragen 
nicht beantworten kann.

Bei der Gebäudeautomation kommt es ja auch vor, dass man 
Architekten und Fachplaner alles verkaufen kann, weil die sich
mangels eigener Fachkenntnisse einfach auf ihre Liefernaten 
verlassen (müssen).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2010)

*ich finde es völlig falsch, rat im Forum zu holen*

ich würde mich an der stelle von nourdine erst mal von beiden
Lieferanten zum Essen einladen lassen, je nach Qualität des 
Essen und Anzahl der Geldscheine, die mir in einen Briefumschlag
unter den Tisch zugesteckt werden, würde ich den Auftrag 
vergeben.

Wird das nicht üblicherweise so gemacht


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


>


nun sind wir aber sowas von OFF TOPPIC - aber da gehört der Thread hier ja fast auch hin.


----------



## nourdine (9 Juli 2010)

*vergleich zwischen Beckhoff und siemens s7*

hallo zusammen, 

das ist die technische daten die ich habe, aus dies

SIEMENS:

*Standard CPU, 1840 K-Anw., Bit.Perf.:30 ns, MPI/DP/PN*
Einsatzgebiete/Anwendungen 
---------------------------
Für Systemlösungen in der Fertigungs- und Prozess-Automatisierung im oberen Leistungsbereich.
Gegeignet für rückwirkungsfreie Anlagenerweiterungen und -umbauten im laufenden Betrieb.
Zusätzlich für datenintensive Anwendung mit Anforderungen an schnelle Kommunikation und großen Speicher.

Systemmerkmale
--------------
Programmierbar mit STEP 7
Konsistente Datenhaltung der Anwendersoftware und Dokumentation auf der CPU
Automatisches Melden von Systemereignissen und Anzeige am HMI System (SIEMENS) 
Taktsynchroner Betrieb am Bussystem
"Configuration in Run" in dezentralen PROFIBUS DP/PA Strukturen
"Hot-Swapping" Baugruppenwechsel  im laufenden unter Spannung im laufenden Betrieb

Speicher
--------
integrierter Arbeitsspeicher:    11,2 MB
Ladespeicher:                    64 Mbyte
Anzahl Zeiten:                   2048
Anzahl Zaehler:                  2048
Anzahl Merker:                   16384 Byte
Remanenter Speicher:             ja
Bearbeitungszeiten
------------------
Für Bit-Operationen:             30 ns
Für Word-Operationen:            30 ns
Für Arithmetik-Operationen:      30 ns
Für Gleitpunktarithmetik:        90 ns

Eingaenge/Ausgaenge
-------------------
Eingaenge / Ausgaenge modularerweiterbar:         ja
PeripherieadressbereichEingaenge:  16384
Peripherieadressbereich Ausgaenge: 16384

Schnittstellen / Interfaces
---------------------------
MPI (RS485):        1
PROFIBUS (RS485):   1
PROFINET (RJ 45-Ethernet):  1
Integrierter PROFINET Switch:    ja
Steckbares Schnittstellenmodul:  1 (DP)

Integrierte Funktionen
----------------------
Echtzeituhr:          ja
Pufferstrom, typ.:    125 µA
Passwortschutz:       ja

Zulassungen
-----------
CE:             ja
UL:             ja
cULus:          ja
CSA:            ja
FM:             ja
GL:             ja
ABS:            ja
BV:             ja
DNV:            ja
LRS:            ja
Class NK:       ja
AS/NZS 20064:   ja
IEC 61131-2:    ja

Abmessungen
-----------
Breite:         50 mm
Hoehe:          290 mm
Tiefe:          219 mm

Hersteller/Typ: Siemens/6ES74163ER050AB0
oder gleichwertig

Beckhoff :
CX1010
Prozessor: pentium- MMX-Kompatibel MHZ Takfrequenz
flash-speicher: 64MB
interner arbeitsspeicher: 250MB DDR-RAM (nicht erweiterbar)
schnittstellen: 1xRJ45(ethernet), 10/100 Mbit/s
Diagnose LED:1xpower, lxLAN-Aktivität,1xflash-zugriff
erweiterungssteckplatz:1xcompact-flash-typ2
Betriebssystem:microsoft windows
steurungssoftware: TwinCAT-PLC-Runtime
systembus: 16-Bit-ISA(PC/104standard)
max.verleustleistung :6W

darüber hinaus, muss ich ein Aussage treffen, das beckhoff nicht geht, mit ein technische Begründung.

ich werde euch sehr dankbar
die Aussage muss ich heute treffen.
Vielen Danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2010)

Also grundsätzlich sind beide Gut, aber wie schon zuvor gesagt sind
die Informationen ein wenig dürftig von dir.
Wer Programmiert den die Anlage, wenn du es machst solltest du das
System nehmen was dir liegt, es nützt nichts wenn du 100€ bei der
Hardware sparst und du mehre 1000€ später bei Programmierung, IBN
und Wartung verschwendest, weil du das System nicht beherscht.

Die Visualisierung von Beckhoff sagt mir nichts, da musst *Du* bei deinen
Lieferanten hinterfragen was das ist. Visualisierung ist schon ein Thema,
da Sie ein großen Anteil in der Automatisierung einnimmt.

Geht es eigentlich nur um den Vergleich der beiden CPU's? Warum hast 
du nur ein bischen aus den Katalog hier reingestellt, das sagt garnichts
aus.

Die Komponenten die ihr da einkaufen wollt sind nicht gerade billig, da muß
mann schon wissen wovon mann spricht. Da du es nicht mal schaffst hier
vernünftig auskunft zu geben was du willst wird gerade Eigentlich mein
Eindruck von dir bestätigt, das du der falsche Mann dafür bist heute diese
Endscheidung zu treffen. Frag mal deine Chef ob er nicht einen andere
Aufgabe für dich hat.


----------



## Norton (9 Juli 2010)

*falsche Entscheidung*

Hallo Nourdine,
egal wie die Entscheidung ausfällt, wenn sie von einem Nichtfachmann getroffen wird, ist es wahrscheinlich die falsche.
Eine Siemens,Beckhoff Entscheidung kann nur vom Gesamtkonzept abhängen nie von der CPU denn die ergibt sich .
Hat eure Firma zu viel Geld? das es so verbrannt werden muss

Grüsse
   Norton


----------

